# 5 Gal. Amber Glass Milk Can



## ronbeach (Dec 25, 2013)

Just trying to find info on my lastest glass find? Here is the list I have checked with already.. Am. Pickers, Antique roadshow, Kovels, Worthpoint, mike Pollack-bottleking, heritage auctions,skinner auctions, James Julia, northeast, pook&pook, and many other auctioneers and collectors and appraisers...No one has ever seen or heard of one.. I'm out of options I guess!!! But I am gonna keep looking for that one person who knows who or where it came from and if it's the only one on the planet and nobody can tell me anything about it, then how do you put a price on such an item?? Won't let me upload a pic, but email me and I can send them to you, anyhow it is 21 in. tall, 12 in. round on bottom, amber glass with the word MILK on the side, and 1881 above the handles, it is a two mold best I can tell thanks for anyones time!!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

email me a pic and I'll post it for you... epackage@msn.com


----------



## epgorge (Dec 26, 2013)

I would love to see a picture of it. Can you send it?Ep


----------



## MichaelFla (Dec 26, 2013)

This one is from 1976. Is it similar to this? I don't know anything about them. From


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

Here are Ronnie's pics, looks like a 1970's fantasy piece made to mimic an old milk can... Nice piece for the milk collector, I don't now that there's alot of value in it but still a neat thing.


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

detail...


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

Base...


----------



## antlerman23 (Dec 26, 2013)

definitely modern, but seriously cool!the stippling on the base tells me it is post WWII.I have never seen one before, but I have never looked either. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

I also found another person online who had this same jar/jug in a green color Ronnie, that was a common thing with glass items like this in the 70's, make them in several colors to appeal to as many collectors and decorators as possible. I wouldn't be surprised if it were also found in a blue, yellow and purple... Jim


----------



## ronbeach (Dec 26, 2013)

Jim could I get the site so I can see a green one? Maybe I could find out something by looking at his..


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice moldwork for a modern piece.  We'll be dead and gone, but it'll probably be worth something too one day.


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2013)

ronbeach said:
			
		

> Jim could I get the site so I can see a green one? Maybe I could find out something by looking at his..


There was no pic, the guy broke it and was looking for info trying to replace it. He offered to post a pic of the broken base but never did....http://www.justanswer.com/general/7x32m-looking-replace-broken-glass-milk-replica.html


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a clear or aqua one that's more like the one Michael  linked to, makes a great outdoor decoration in the summer.  I hadn't seen the milk one I think mine has two eagles.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 26, 2013)

Well guys,  Before I moved I had six different large bottles like this and one was a milk with an eagle on it.  They were all made on a three section Italian bottle machine by Owens Illinois.  I don't know for sure but I think my Daughter put them in a storage garage. I have at least fifteen or twenty of the big advertizing bottles that were made, labeled and capped - then used in liquor store windows to suggest to wives, taking some of that stuff home for their husbands - because he likes it.  Most of the m never held any product - and intended to just suggest buying some of the product.  They also made a large Coca-Cola, a few large perfume bottles etc.    I worked with some of the set-ups and it involved a parison mold (i.e. blank mold). then a second stage blow mold, and then the final blow mold.  Quite an impressive  bunch of bottles were made - sold - and ended up in some friends closet to hold their pocket change.  I am sure because I know of five that were broken that I know of - when the owner picked up the bottle of change and the bottom fell off - spreading change and pieces of glass on the carpet. If some one wants em let me know what your interested in and I might sell some of em. RED M


----------



## ronbeach (Dec 31, 2013)

Well guess I'll send it to auction and see if I get $500,000 for it


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 31, 2013)

Well ronbeach - how did you make out  I may be selling mine in a few months.  The shipping charge is a scary thought.  RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2013)

I would think the shipping would be worth more then the bottle...they made a lot of things in  and a little before 1976 to commemorate the BICENTENNIAL of that year.. BUT I HOPE YOU DO GET A LOT OF MONEY FOR IT!! JAMIE


----------

